# Looking for a battery pack



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got a Novak SPY Reversible Speed Control and I don't have the 5005 _7.2V Ni-MH Spy Micro Battery Pack_ for it. Does anyone have have laying around that they don't need?

Meredith Horn Jr


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

It takes the same packs as the RC-18. Any 6-cell micro pack.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have some.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

are you not using the brushless system in the truck?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Meredith, I have plenty of new loose cells for 18th scale cars. They are $3.00 a cell and these are from Maxamps.com. They are very good!


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> are you not using the brushless system in the truck?


No I got this from a RC18R car I had bought. It didn't have this with the receiver.

Plus I'm selling the truck now. I hadn't even run it yet. I've decided to stick with the straight line. Do you know anyone wanting to buy it?


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Gary said:


> I have some.


Sweet add that to my list of goodies. lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

vwracing56 said:


> Sweet add that to my list of goodies. lol


How many?


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Gary said:


> How many?


Just one sir


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I couldnt find any motor screws to mount the motor but everything else is installed. I put the receiver form the 3PS radio in the car but Im not sure how the wiring goes. What youll need to do is download the radio manual for proper wiring. I wouldnt power the car up with the way its wired up now. Double check the servo and ESC wiring. Youll also need to download the speedo's manual.

I couldnt find where I hide the 8x4 armature, but I wouldnt worry about it. Its just too much horsepower anyway. So Ill toss in the 6 batteries and battery bars at no cost. I'm also tossing in the radio. I cleaned up the lath and Ill give you a 4 cell pack to power it. Oh, and I got some extra parts.

Call me when your ready to pick it up.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Gary said:


> I couldnt find any motor screws to mount the motor but everything else is installed. I put the receiver form the 3PS radio in the car but Im not sure how the wiring goes. What youll need to do is download the radio manual for proper wiring. I wouldnt power the car up with the way its wired up now. Double check the servo and ESC wiring. Youll also need to download the speedo's manual.
> 
> I couldnt find where I hide the 8x4 armature, but I wouldnt worry about it. Its just too much horsepower anyway. So Ill toss in the 6 batteries and battery bars at no cost. I'm also tossing in the radio. I cleaned up the lath and Ill give you a 4 cell pack to power it. Oh, and I got some extra parts.
> 
> Call me when your ready to pick it up.


----------

